# Adding 3amp fuse



## adam/ (5 mo ago)

Hi all I have what should be a simple question. I want to add a 3amp fuse to my transformer 24v output line that runs the zone board in my Lennox electric furnace. None currently there. So my question is concerning the fuse volt rating. Is the correct fuse a 3amp 24 volt fuse or just a regular 3amp 12v blade style fuse like you would find in your car. The same goes for the fuse holder, something special? 
Thank you in advance for any guidance.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Standard auto fuses are normally used no special fuse holder or fuse. It's a good idea, I do it every so often. Just don't buy a fuse holder with tiny wire and you'll be fine.


----------



## adam/ (5 mo ago)

Thanks - the fuse holder was the same gauge as the furnace. This one is done!


----------

